# English Electric Canberra B.2 Virtual Tour - cockpit, navigator, bomb aimer



## HaraldJoergens (Jan 13, 2015)

For a client, the highly recommended Tangmere Military Aviation Museum near Chichester, I have created a high resolution virtual tour of their English Electric Canberra B2 (WE113).

The virtual tour combines three interactive panoramas:
- The pilot's view in the cockpit;
- the navigator's view in his station behind the cockpit;
- the bomb aimer's view lying in the nose of the aircraft.

All controls, instruments, and switches are explained - just move the cursor over an area of interest, and a text will pop up (this doesn't work on touch devices - there is no cursor).

The individual panoramas were shot inside a museum's hangar, using the available light.

Click on the photos below to open the virtual tour, and *switch to full screen mode*!

Cockpit view:






Navigator view:



]

Bomb aimer view:



]

If you are interested in future aircraft panoramas, please sign up to my mailing list!

A bit more about the panorama can be found here.

More aircraft are lined up for 2015. If you can think of an aircraft that could benefit from such work, please let me know!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2015)

Excellent!
Extremely useful for modellers too.


----------



## rochie (Jan 14, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Excellent!
> Extremely useful for modellers too.


It certainly is.

But where is Jan' s backside, trying to get out ! (Private joke, Terry will get it)


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2015)

He he !


----------

